# Creamy Crockpot Meatballs



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2002)

1/4 cup Butter 
1 medium Onion, chopped 
2 pounds Ground beef 
2 Eggs 
2 teaspoons Salt 
1/2 teaspoon Pepper 
1/4 teaspoon Tarrogon 
1/4 teaspoon Marjoram 
2 1/2 tablespoons Flour 
5 1/2 tablespoons Tomato paste 
3/4 cup Beef stock 
4 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 teaspoons Vinegar 
1/2 pound Mushrooms, sliced 
1 cup Sour cream 

Saute onion in half the butter in large frypan until golden brown. Put the onion in the slow cooker/Crock Pot. 
Mix together the beef, eggs, salt and pepper. Form into small balls. 

Brown meatballs in same frypan. 

Sprinkle on the tarragon, marjoram and flour. Shake the frypan to turn the meat balls and coat them with the flour. Put into slow cooker/Crock Pot. 

Mix together tomato paste, beef stock, worcestershire sauce and vinegar in the frypan. Scrape the bottom of the pan and cook for two minutes. Pour over meatballs. 

Cover and cook on low for about 1 1/2 hours. 

Melt remaining butter in and saute mushrooms for a few minutes.  Add the mushrooms and the sour cream to the meatballs and heat through.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 28, 2002)

*Thanks  recipe sounds great*

will try this recipe i love tarragon .so iam sure i will like it
         thanks for sharing


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2005)

bumping because this recipe sounds scrumptious.  kitchenelf, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool recipe kitchenelf, tarragon is such a great herb  This sort of reminds me of stroganoff with the sour cream and mushrooms.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 6, 2005)

WE love meatballs so will try this. Thanks.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Cool recipe kitchenelf, tarragon is such a great herb  This sort of reminds me of stroganoff with the sour cream and mushrooms.


 
That is exactly what I thought, Jessica.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2005)

This sounds great!  Thanks for bumping it up Sierra Cook.

 Barbara


----------



## JMediger (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds delicious!  Especially as the temps seem to enjoy being below the 32 degree mark lately!  
If you put them into your cooker for the lowest amount of time (4 hours on mine), do you think the meatballs would fall apart?


----------

